# Ariens ST504 Carb kits



## ihateme2 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hello everyone. New guy to the site so bare with me.

I recently got a Ariens ST504 Snowblower given to me. Overall its in real decent shape just needs gone through etc etc.

Atm I stuck at the Carb. I need a Carb Kit for it and someone to point me in the direction for the right set of Carb tools. Here is the info I have on the Snowblower:

Ariens ST504 Mod#:932006 SN:039486 

I cant find anything for it. Did not think a carb rebuild kit would be so hard to find lol.

Anyways TIA

Mike


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum ihateme2. We will need the model, type and spec codes from the ENGINE to help you further. They are stamped into the top of the recoil assembly right near the spark plug if this is a Tecumseh motor.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

here is a link to the parts for this machine. Lawn Mower Parts, Small Engine Parts & Much More! | PartsTree.com - Briggs, MTD, Toro, Cub Cadet, Husqvarna, Troy-bilt... check on the top of the pull starter shroud. If it has electric start you may have to remove the plug in part on the top of the engine. if it is a h50 engine this kit should work


----------



## ihateme2 (Oct 27, 2014)

No numbers on the top of the shroud or any other place for that matter, besides the Model and SN I originally posted. It does have the electric starter, so when I get off work I may need to pull it back off and look. I had the whole thing taken apart this weekend having to replace fuel lines and primer lines.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello ihateme2, welcome to *SBF!!* you could probably find a new carb on ebay for less than $30. I paid about $22 for the carb on my toro 521


----------



## ihateme2 (Oct 27, 2014)

Not a bad idea but still not sure on which I need except by looks. Rather know by numbers as well lol


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

you more likely have a Tecumseh 5hp motor on it. just go on ebay and type in ariens st 504 in the search box, look on your machine for the model number or look on the engine for its model number, you can search ebay by either model number or by typing in ariens st 504


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ALOHA to the forms..


----------



## ihateme2 (Oct 27, 2014)

HS50-67008"8"-SER 92600 

I think that's it. It's kinda hard to tell.


----------



## ihateme2 (Oct 27, 2014)

The one in quotes was a 8 or something was really hard to tell


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

the engine is a hs50
look on the back of the blower for the ariens numbers, probably starts with a 932


----------



## ihateme2 (Oct 27, 2014)

It is a 932006


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

so now you have three ways to search for parts for your ariens, good luck and remember you can always rebuild the old carb later, the most important thing is to have your snowblower ready for winter. by the way I haven't had a problem with my $22 carb


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Tecumseh HS50-67008B shows carb number 631953 is used. The carb repair kit is part number 31840 and the float bowl part number is 631867. 
This will help if you decide to rebuild the carb.

Disassembly, Cleaning and Repair of Tecumseh Series 1 Carb 632107

Disassembly, Cleaning and Repair of Tecumseh (Lauson) Series 3 Carburetor 632334a


----------



## ihateme2 (Oct 27, 2014)

Cant find any full Carbs allready together on ebay so may just have to buy the kit... Either way, thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

you got be kidding
I just copied and pasted Tecumseh hs50 67008B and found this




 typing in ariens st 504 got me this one


----------



## ihateme2 (Oct 27, 2014)

Well I was trying to match more numbers than the HS50 just to be sure. I hate dealing with returns after a ebay purchase was all lol


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i didn't match all the numbers when i got the carb for my 521. the 521 has an adjustable carb, you st 504 probably does too. the replacement carb i got is non adjustable


----------



## ihateme2 (Oct 27, 2014)

Well we will see, lol. I ordered one. I mean under 20 bucks so even if it dont work its not a huge loss and then I can just order the rebuild kit for it. Either way thanks!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I don't think you will have a problem with the new carb. sometimes its better to put less info in the ebay search box, like hs50 rather than hs50 xxxx. once the parts are listed most sellers show the hs50 and the other numbers ( xxxx ) to help filter what you are looking for. make sure you get a new gasket for the new carb


----------

